# As Promised... The Peak Order :-)



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

My order from Peak came in today!  So, the list of fragrances is:
Applejack and Peel
Asian Sandalwood
Blackberry Sage
Cinnamon and Balsam
Juniper Breeze
Jasmine
Lavender
Lilac
Midsummer Night x2
Red Clove
Sage and Lemongrass x2
White Tea and Ginger
Mountain Lake
Nag Champa
Frasier Fir
Black Canyon
Birds of Paradise
Stargazer Lily
And they sent a free sample of Country Garden as well


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine isn't here yet..... but it's supposed to arrive today.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 4, 2013)

You have good taste in fragrance  lol
I'm also getting fragrance oils today! -I'm excited about it. Mine are coming from Save on scents though. My first time ordering from them...
Let us know how you like your FOs when you use them. I may have to order from there too.


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet! Have Fun!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

WallFlower said:


> You have good taste in fragrance  lol
> I'm also getting fragrance oils today! -I'm excited about it. Mine are coming from Save on scents though. My first time ordering from them...
> Let us know how you like your FOs when you use them. I may have to order from there too.



I am thinking about making a trip over to see what they look like, since they are so close to me. LOL maybe I will take pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your fragrances also!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

wow, that sounds like a gret line up! looking forward to seeing all the wonderful soaps you make with them! Which one are you going to use first? Inquiring minds want to know...:silent:


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 4, 2013)

I LOVE Peak. One of my favorite suppliers, and since I'm local I have no shipping costs from them.  
I have tried all of these (not all in soap, some just in candles) and have loved them all except Stargazer Lily, Nag Champa and Juniper Breeze. 
Have fun!


----------



## lsg (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy soaping!


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like some fun ahead. I've always been ok with mixing EO's and I now having fun mixing FO's. Last night I made Fabric softner and used Juniper Breeze as the FO. Wonderful clean scent~ Cheers..


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

The Nag Champa seems okay.  I kind of like the Juniper Breeze and I got the Stargazer Lily for my partner.  I have my scent for this month's challenge on the forum   I should be doing that tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

*Ta dah!*






Picks are as follows:
Twilight woods
Apple Jack & Peel
Spring Rain
Storm Watch
Love Spell
Nag Champa
Sage & Lemongrass
Black Canyon
White Tea & Ginger
Mountain Lake
Ocean
Amber Romance
Clean Cotton
Ginger Peach
Tuscan Nights
Heather
Botanical Orchard
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Vanilla Passion
Mary Jane- but what arrived was Plumeria, not sure why.And it says Mary Jane on the invoice.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 4, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Picks are as follows:
> Twilight woods
> Apple Jack & Peel
> Spring Rain
> ...


I would call them. See what they say. I'm sure they will try and make it right. 
I've tried all these as well. I love ocean, but it moves fast so be aware of that. 
Also, Peaks Love Spell is not my favorite. it sticks in soap and doesn't really morph too much but will a bit to a sort of plastic scent. 

The Mary Jane to my nose smells more like the resin left behind in a pipe than it does the actual hemp plant. 

Vanilla Passion I couldn't CP. I tried twice, once hot, and once rt - it seized both times. 

This was just my experience with these particular FO's.


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Look on the back of the bottle and see if it says sample... then look in the box and see if your Mary Jane fragrance is still in the box!!  I know that happened to me and I called to tell them about it, and then felt like an idiot when I found out it was the free sample they sent!

Oh, and let me know what you think of the Ginger Peach, I almost bought that one!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 4, 2013)

Badger said:


> Look on the back of the bottle and see if it says sample... then look in the box and see if your Mary Jane fragrance is still in the box!!  I know that happened to me and I called to tell them about it, and then felt like an idiot when I found out it was the free sample they sent!
> 
> Oh, and let me know what you think of the Ginger Peach, I almost bought that one!


 Ginger peach sounds SOOOO GOOOOD!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooooh nice haul!!! I'm waiting on my meager order from NG tomorrow..I'm getting another shipment too but I can't remember what. lol


----------



## GoldieMN (Apr 4, 2013)

I also received my Peak sampler:
BrownSugar/Fig
Birds of Paradise
Cinnamon
Orange Ginger Fizz
Apple Jack & Peel
Cucumber Cantelope
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Hazelnut Cappachino
Warm Apple Pie
Mango Peach Salsa
I hate to waste the time and soy to make up batches of each of these, but the only one I would reorder from smelling the samples is the last one.  I'm wondering if their fragrances smell a lot different once they are made into a candle.  
Goldie


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

Badger said:


> Look on the back of the bottle and see if it says sample... then look in the box and see if your Mary Jane fragrance is still in the box!!  I know that happened to me and I called to tell them about it, and then felt like an idiot when I found out it was the free sample they sent!
> 
> Oh, and let me know what you think of the Ginger Peach, I almost bought that one!



Ya know it does say Free Sample on it......hmmmm. Someone gipted me my Mary Jane sample. I would've 21 samples then. *POUT* I was going to make a silly soap for my nephew for his birthday with that scent.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lovely haul thank you for sharing.  Sounds yummy!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> I would call them. See what they say. I'm sure they will try and make it right.
> I've tried all these as well. I love ocean, but it moves fast so be aware of that.
> Also, Peaks Love Spell is not my favorite. it sticks in soap and doesn't really morph too much but will a bit to a sort of plastic scent.
> 
> The Mary Jane to my nose smells more like the resin left behind in a pipe than it does the actual hemp plant.


I emailed them just now. Hopefully I will be contacted tomorrow about it. Regarding Ocean; I will keep that in mind. I like Love spell  but it reminds me of Trix cereal from my childhood LOL



jcandleattic said:


> Vanilla Passion I couldn't CP. I tried twice, once
> hot, and once rt - it seized both times.



Hmmm, maybe I will just use that one in a body butter.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

Moonshea- Did you dig around in the packaging like Badger suggested?  I've often found something extra.  If you were only counting the bottles, there could still be another one.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 5, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> I emailed them just now. Hopefully I will be contacted tomorrow about it. Regarding Ocean; I will keep that in mind. I like Love spell  but it reminds me of Trix cereal from my childhood LOL



Have you tried Loving Spell from NG? To my nose, that one is more true to the VS scent than Peaks is.


----------



## tkine (Apr 5, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> I would call them. See what they say. I'm sure they will try and make it right.
> I've tried all these as well. I love ocean, but it moves fast so be aware of that.
> Also, Peaks Love Spell is not my favorite. it sticks in soap and doesn't really morph too much but will a bit to a sort of plastic scent.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with jcandleattic about the Love Spell.  It ends up curing with a 'plasticy' smell.  It's not bad, just not what I wanted.  But the other FOs I've gotten from Peak are very good.  Lilac is my personal favorite!!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Moonshea, I would dig around through the packaging some more to see if you can find the missing FO.  I know I had to find mine hiding in a corner.  They have a lot of packaging to sift through!  Hopefully, you still have the box and can check for it!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 5, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> Moonshea- Did you dig around in the packaging like Badger suggested?  I've often found something extra.  If you were only counting the bottles, there could still be another one.





Badger said:


> Moonshea, I would dig around through the packaging some more to see if you can find the missing FO. *I know I had to find mine hiding in a corner. *They have a lot of packaging to sift through! *Hopefully, you still have the box and can check for it!


Everything was in foam bottle holders with packing peanuts surrounding it. There wasn't a solitary bottle floating about in the box. 
I always clean out a delivered box. I learned that from my old job. Things would go missing in the peanuts and I would have to go 'dumpster diving' for the box. NOT FUN.

UPDATE:  I got an email back from Chelsea. I will be getting a replacement Mary Jane FO shipped to me. YAY!!


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 5, 2013)

GoldieMN said:


> I also received my Peak sampler:
> BrownSugar/Fig
> Birds of Paradise
> Cinnamon
> ...


I made the mango peach salsa awesome but it moves very quickly so be ready.  It riced on me but i blended it like crazy.  It still had a funny texture but it was okay but nice scent.


----------



## GoldieMN (Apr 5, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> I made the mango peach salsa awesome but it moves very quickly so be ready.  It riced on me but i blended it like crazy.  It still had a funny texture but it was okay but nice scent.



What does "riced" mean?  Out of the others in my list, have you had good sales from any other particular fragrances?
And thanks for responding! 
Goldie


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

I am glad to hear that your Fragrance oil is going to be sent out to you, Moonshea!  Goldie, Ricing is something that happens with some fragrance oils where the soap batter will get a strange texture and form little pellets about the size of rice when you mix the fragrance oil in.  I have not had this happen to any of my fragrances yet, but I have heard there are some fragrances that tend to be more prone to the effect then others.  I hope this helps answer your question.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 5, 2013)

GoldieMN said:


> What does "riced" mean?  Out of the others in my list, have you had good sales from any other particular fragrances?
> And thanks for responding!
> Goldie



Hello Goldie! Here is a link to this forum that discusses ricing! http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/what-ricing-3374/


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

I am super happy so far with my peak order...to me the scents are much more vibrant than anything Ive ordered on ebay or etsy.  I LOVE the lovespell...it smells exactly like the real deal to me.  The lemon poundcake is amazing.  I ordered 30 more while the sale was on.  They average out to like 1.80 something an ounce!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, another 30 should keep you busy for a bit!


----------



## IceBabygirl (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got my haul Friday, I had never ordered from Peak before but with the 40% off sale I couldn't resist...

Blackberry Sage
Blackraspberry Vanilla
Jamaca Me Crazy
Lemon Poundcake
Strawberries and Cream
White Tea and Ginger
Watermelon
Juicy Pineapple
Lavender
Spiced Cranberry
Spring Rain
Lilac
Blueberry Muffin
Cantaloupe
Coconut Lime Verbena
Clean Cotton
Freesia
Downy Fresh
Tuscan Nights
Black Canyon
And received a free sample of Plumeria

First chance I had to soap was this afternoon...working the farmers market yesterday was had to do knowing I had so many yummy smelling new tools at home LOL

I soap at rt and the Lavender behaved well for a for a floral ..wanted to itp swirl but it was moving too fast for that so I spooned it into the mold and swirled with a bamboo skewer.

Next the Watermelon.....YIKES.....I added my fragrance at light trace split the batch and poured the pre mixed Lab Colors I had ready and to my horror it sat on top...ROCK HARD in seconds...ever the trooper I dug in with gloved hands and kneaded it like cookie dough ..slamming it in my mold smoothing the top with my dough cutter...fingers crossed we'll see ...because I really like the scent I think it will do well for summer  *sigh*

Even with the last mishap...I'm considering a go at batch three...

Yes my name is Shell...and I am a Soap-a-holic :grin:


----------

